# An Underappreciated Classic



## doremusjessup (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone recognize the novel my username is from?


----------



## RomanticRose (Apr 9, 2008)

It Can't Happen Here

Sinclair Lewis


----------



## lilacstarflower (Apr 9, 2008)

the novel may be under appreciated but the writer certainly wasn't: if memory serves me right didn't he win - or was put forward for - a Nobel prize?


----------



## doremusjessup (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, RomanticRose!



lilacstarflower said:


> the novel may be under appreciated but the writer certainly wasn't: if memory serves me right didn't he win - or was put forward for - a Nobel prize?




Absolutely agreed.  I haven't read all his other work, but it seems like It Can't Happen Here was sort of the stand-out piece, a little different from the others.  ...Which I guess leads to either being lauded or ignored.

Yes, Nobel in 1930.

I think my favorite part was the humor throughout.  Really made it a pleasure to read.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I enjoyed it when I read it - don't think I've read any of his other books though. Will need to check them out


----------

